# BDS (Big Drum Smoker)



## royknives (Jan 18, 2007)

The first thing... the FedEx guy said to me was he will glad to get this thing off his truck (BIG & HEAVY)....and asked if I would helped him get it down off the truck...it's a beast.
The Second thing...I have never seen anything so well packaged..Rocky has really taken the time to make sure it arrives safely... After finally getting off all of the plastic wrap..(Whew!) he had an under laying wrap of what looks like craft paper to protect the finish of the drum...the top and bottoms had what looked like very heavy duty garbage bag material wrapped on them....Then I unscrewed the cover ring...I couldn't believe how heavy the cover was... once opened..I took out some of the packing materials and had to take a picture to show how well everything was pack inside...If anyone is hesitant of buying a BDS smoker because they're worried about shipping..don't be...
Final thoughts...I am more impressed than I thought I would be...buying the BDS without actually seeing one in person, was kinda scary....after receiving mine..I have no regrets and would do it all over again......


----------



## pyre (Jan 19, 2007)

Looks good!  Let us know how it works.


----------



## cheech (Jan 27, 2007)

So what are you going to smoke first?


----------



## royknives (Jan 27, 2007)

Cheech, 
I have 4 pork butts and some fatties just waiting for nicer weather...maybe even a brisket... :D


----------



## cheech (Jan 27, 2007)

Nice weather!?! Aint gonna see that for a few months here. Are you able to wait that long?


----------



## royknives (Jan 27, 2007)

I will definately be smoking sooner than that...maybe even next week.... :D if it stays in the 30's with no snow or sleet...I will smoke.


----------

